# Well the log building is finally gone!!!



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well the log building is now history and the concrete blocks are now buried but the next part of the project is the regrading of the soil. My neighbor and I split the cost of the rental of the bulldozer but the ground is a muddy mess from the last 3 days of record rain (2 and half inches) made a soup out of the clay in the soil and being struck once with the bull dozer was no fun but for the most part the mess is gone. The bull dozer is not struck now with the help from another neighbor who had a 4 wheel drive Farmall to help pull it out of the muck.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

and another view of the concrete blocks going down into the ground.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

May their souls rest in peace.....


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Because of all the muck and water we were not able to get the ground good leveled but I use the Kubota later next month to smooth out the mess left. At least now I can say I finally done with round 12 of the removal of the barn. Just getting the dirt all leveled out will be the next part of the a new project.


----------



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like a big mess now. I am sorry to see that you were not able to save the structure. It looks like you have a lot of money and time invested into this project now. Would have been easier to probably make the structure sound and/or burn it down. Well hope you have better luck with the ground and the mess.

-LC


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Come on fess up you just wanted to use the bulldozer!!!!

Glad you got it taken care of, it was a shame to see that the insects and mother nature got it first!!!

How much did the heavy machinery cost to rent??:truth:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

You couldnt have used the blocks for a deck or something else.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what a muddy mess.. Too bad when you rent the dozer it rained so much.. oh well... you get to level it off with another machine later..


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I am sure Willie could help you move those concrete pillars with his setup. He might need to upgrade to a new 10,000# actuator though.

:dazed:


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *You couldnt have used the blocks for a deck or something else. *


Let's see the block were all over at least a yard of concrete and weighed at least 900 pounds each. When i started I figured that they were not as large as they were actually. As for using them for something it was impossible to use them (with the blocks being so large) and the cheapest thing was to do was to bury them on site. The area we decided on was a low spot near where the old building was that became a mini lake during the rain here.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *what a muddy mess.. Too bad when you rent the dozer it rained so much.. oh well... you get to level it off with another machine later.. *


Well the Kubota will be getting some heavy usage in a month or so when It drys out. You should have heard my wife when I was using the dozer to bury the blocks and level the dirt the best I could do (she was fussing about getting mud all over myself whenever I jumped off the dozer) Once I finished up the best that I could I quit and the neighbor who I split the rent with took the dozer to his property I started to shovel a bit dirt around. BTW the rental on the dozer was $400.00 for 8 hours a day. Any extra hours was prorated over that. The work I did was 4.0 hours.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *I am sure Willie could help you move those concrete pillars with his setup. He might need to upgrade to a new 10,000# actuator though.
> 
> :dazed: *


I want to see him try and slog thru the area I just bulldozed.:spinsmile


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Wow that seems expensive if you have to do all of the labor! I can get someone to work all day on their own dozer here in LA, for $400 total and they do all of the work! 

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well that also includes the transport and the fuel for the 8 hours. The going rate around here for someone to come in and do the work was $700 dollars. That was the cheapest bid and the highest was $895.00


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Michael…

Glad to see that the worst is now behind you.
Sorry the rain kept you from finishing, but loved the pic’s 
of the mess. Looks like it was fun. I agree with Jody, you
could have probably used those blocks for something.
Maybe 4 of them for holding down the corners of a picnic 
blanket, I’m sure even one would keep the table cloth from
flying away.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Michael…
> 
> Glad to see that the worst is now behind you.
> ...


Well I do know they would really hold down the table cloth if you could only lift the things to be able to remove the table cloth. 
I had planned to do some work on the mess today but the great weather took over. I got the lawn mowed and the neighbors place mowed (I'm watching his place because he took a vacation to Germany to see his Air Force son) And just when I got the Kubota out it starts to rain. Well the muddy mess can wait but it had really dryed out a lot since last weekend.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well after a weekl of vacation, I finally got some time to do the relevel of the area where the old barn stood and behind it. I spent the better part of 2 days getting it to a reasonable amount of level and now it matches the terrain of my property. That was easier because I waited until everything was dried out real good and never got stuck. The box blade worked really good and I did not need the scarifiers and I simply left them in the garage. this property really looks different now. The John Deere L-120 will appreciate the fact I that I am spending all the time to get everything smooth and right from the start.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Another view of the new look.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, what a difference.
I went back and looked at the pictures in the beginning of this
thread. It’s hard to appreciate what you did without looking at them.
Looks nice now, will you try to seed now or wait until it’s cooler ?


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well I got a neighbor is loaning me a 12' I-beam that fits on a the 3 point of my tractor. I intend to drag across the area and then I intend to seed it immediately after it next week. The weather is pretty cool in this part of the country and seed will take right away after watering.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

what a big improvement... looks 100 times better...


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks guys and here is another view.


----------

